# Table shots



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi,

Here are a few shots of a table I made last year for the bedroom so that the missus can store her make up and other jewellery boxes on top of it instead of cluttering the bloody bathroom.
Since at the time I had just bought myself a bandsaw, I thought I'd try to make my first ever cabriole legs... been looking at that on books with awe for a while and really wanted to give it a try. Now, don't be too harsh, that were my first legs !!!! I certainly could have done better... anyhow the missus seemed happy with the result. by teh way the pegs are made of some left over Jarrah I had to give a bit of contrast.
The wood is Tassie oak and the finish is one coat of oak stain (I had to cause I wanted to match our bed colour) and few millions coats of French polish  and finally a bit of wax (brown in order to adjust the colour a bit more to our bed). I am not too disappointed with the result. I wish at that time I had a lathe to make nicely turned feet instead of trying my luck at the trifoot thingy which looked way nicer on the Lonnie Bird book. 
Anyway, it's only when confronted with difficulties that we learn something !!!
Cheerios,
Steph


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Your first try at the legs resulted in a very nice table. I've been pondering attacking something like that myself. Good job.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Steph.....

That is a fantastic job. You are going to show the rest of us up for sure.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For members who do not know "Oz speak" Tassie is a nickname for Tasmania. IE..Tassie oak = Tasmanian oak. (And here you thought the only things in Tasmania were devils.)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW.............WOW................WOW......and..............WOW


Mike and Doctor Dave have both become proficient in Ozzie-speak, another year or so and we shall dominate this forum!


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

That is one very clean bit of work !

you sure that was your first time ?  You have some skills there Steph..

Love your work from Noel


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I think you have very nice legs.

Steve Bolton


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

Beautiful work. You believe in starting at the top, don't you?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Be careful, Steph. You don't want your skills to peak too soon. 
That is one beautiful table.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Some very nice hand work on those legs. Are you sure this was your first time?


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

Mike said:


> For members who do not know "Oz speak" Tassie is a nickname for Tasmania. IE..Tassie oak = Tasmanian oak. (And here you thought the only things in Tasmania were devils.)


THanx Mike for decoding the OZ speak and I am sorry i forgot i was on a US site...... scary, I've been in Australia for 7 years and start to speak like an Aussie !!!! lol...
About the table, the legs were indeed the first ones I have cut and they are far from being perfect, I think the photos are doing a good job at hidding the imperfections. I must say that when I cut the first one, I was not too impressed with my following of the template, there were saw marks from the bandsaw and the lines didn't seem to be very smooth. So I spent hours with the rasp trying to make it look like a descent leg. I improved a bit with the three other legs but I was kind of surprised that the rough cut with the bandsaw was that rough. Is it how everyone experiences it? 
A thing I am not so happy with is that the legs come from 64 by 64 pieces but that are in fact two 32 by 64 laminated together. The grain looks a bit funnny... It turned out to look ok but it could as well have looked like crap, I got lucky, that's all.
For the trifoot, better not to look at them too closely too, there is a bit of variation from one to the other... it took me ages to carve them...
So altogether this table is far from being 100% and if it looks descent it is thanx to forum guys who are nice enough to share their great knowledge....
Cheerios mates.....
Steph


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good on ya Steph. Great looking table for a first timer.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Steph,

Don't worry about the faults....any handcrafted wood has faults in it....ask anyone on this site if they don't know exactly what the faults are in their work and see what they say.....well, at least I can say all my work has faults and I'm trying to phase them out, a task that is likely impossible.

The other thing about that is that the work is uniquely yours and noone will ever take that from you. It can't be copied exactly, even by the very best craftsman so there you go....I personally think it's a great table, faults included. That's what gives it it's unique character.

Job very well done....

Ed......


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That really is a nice piece of furniture. As for the legs they look great.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

One question.
Being in AU, isn't the table upside-down?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, you seem to forget that Photoshop has reached Australia, how do you think that I get some of my projects to look so good! I forgot to turn one in yesterday's post so Bj kindly did it for me.

Back on track, I still think that Steph's table is little short of superb, if I ever manage to make something that nice, it would remain in our family room where I could sit and look at it for hours every day.


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> One question.
> Being in AU, isn't the table upside-down?


Yeah, I had to flip the photo over for yanks to see it right....

Harry, what does that mean "short of subutb"? .... been in OZ awhile and haven't come accross this expression yet... is that some Perth talk? lol....
I'll take another pic of the table tomorrow and you'll see what I am talking about when I say that the legs look funny because the pieces I used were laminated. I'd really have preferred if it hadn't been but didn't seem to be able to find a place in Sydney that sold 65 by 65 Tassie Oak. Anyway, what's done is done.... SWMBO doesn't seem to mind so I guess that's ok....
Cheers
Steph


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Slip of the finger, you don't have problems with Ozzie speak.


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Slip of the finger, you don't have problems with Ozzie speak.


Hey HArry what are you doing on the forum at that time? Ain't you supposed to be turning some of these beautiful bowls of yours?  ... sneaked on your gallery yesterday night, I love your work !!!!
Before you return the question, I was there up to only half an hour ago working on the bed. Gotta prepare my lectures for tomorrow now and do a bit of research !!!!....  ..... 
Cheers
S.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Steph, it's Sunday, being the caring guy that I am, I give my neighbours a break at weekends. Besides that, these Yanks keep me talking on Skype for hours on end.


----------

